# Burton Ambush boots... restricted to Burton bindings?



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I just bought a pair of Burton Ambush boots in an attempt to lighten my board weight and improve my ollies/spins and general 'flickability'

But when i went to look at bindings, but the shops i went to all said the same thing: "Burton Ambush? you better stick with burton bindings". They all seemed to suggest Burton Missions or Cartel bindings. They arent exactly heavy, but not the lightest either.

Would there be any problems if i went to another binding? Others i looked at were:
Ride EX
K2 Formula (they look/feel cheap though), or possibly Hurrithane
Union FLite
(all of which felt lighter than the burton bindings)

Does anyone have any other suggestions for lightweight mid-soft flex bindings? Burton Diode and Flux DMCC Lights are somewhat out of my budget for now (trying to keep it under/around $200ish)

I am 155lb, 5'8", riding a 155cm K2 Parkstar (2012) with mainly presses, spins and some freestyle boarding in mind


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh and i can get the Ride EX and K2 Hurrithanes for around $140 or less (may have been 2012 models), whereas the Burtons/K2 Formulas/Union FLites were all in the $250+ range.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

for me, i see better boot-binding fit when sticking with burton. The only other option is Union, cause they will fit. I don't like that Union does not have ankle strap height adjustments, where Burton have 3 different angles. I like supporting the C3 company because they are metal, but the binding/boot fit thing is so personal, it is not even worth the personal opinion.

If that burton boot fits and you can get the hours in without pain, rock on and find the binding that is cheapest and the most funkadelic colors for your scene.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I havent actually tried the boots in the snow yet, but these were the most comfortable boots i tried (out of about 10 different boots!). Just seemed to fit my foot shape perfectly where others tended to have some sort of lump/uncomfortable spot somewhere.

Ride EX (Franken) and Union Flite (CMYK) and K2 Hurrithane in bright green fit the funkadelic colour requirement (boots are black, wouldnt mind a bright binding!) 

Didnt realise the boot-binding combination could be a personal preference type thing... Maybe I can try the cheaper bindings first, and change up later if i dont like the fit/feel


----------



## 10sullivanb (Oct 1, 2012)

I just picked up burton ambush to lighten my setup as well as well. I've been out with them twice riding with burton custom bindings and they're great and really comfortable. I'm actually looking to pick up some union bindings to lighten even more, I assume they'll fit decently well but burton bindings will obviously fit the best.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I started looking more and more at the Union bindings like Contact Pro/SL/Atlas etc but while browsing some auctions, I ended up winning a set of 2013 Burton Mission restricteds for less than the going rate for any of the other options. Thegoodride rates them as feather light, so i guess its sticking with the light theme.

Unfortunately they are also black, so there goes my dream of having some crazy colored bindings  

Cant wait to try out the new setup - will be the first time i have ridden a proper current-season/brand name combo


----------



## aftershock141 (Nov 13, 2011)

Mine work fine with Rome 390's. Better stop listening to your shop.


----------

